# Kostenlose WinterWorkshops bei HIBIKE



## HIBIKE (12. Januar 2012)

Im letzten Jahr hat die Kronberger Firma HIBIKE in Schrauberkursen das ABC des Bikeschraubens vermittelt. Dieses Jahr steht das Bike nicht unmittelbar im Mittelpunkt, diesen Winter zielen die Winter-Workshops auf ein Tuning des Fahrers ab. Thematisch verbunden sind die Schulungen natürlich immer mit unser aller liebstem Sportgerät - dem Bike. Die kostenlosen Winter-Workshops, von HIBIKE initiiert und mit Partnern aus der Bikebranche umgesetzt, bieten in einer fünfteiligen Seminarreihe inhaltlich alles, um voller Elan und topfit in die neue Saison zu starten. 

Den Auftakt der Vorträge wird Roger Milenk, Geschäftsführer der Firma Squeezy,  am 1. Februar 2012 zum Thema Ernährung bilden. Herr Milenk wird allgemeine Grundlagen der Ernährung erläutern, auf Allergien und den Energiebedarf  beim Biken eingehen und mit einem Augenzwinkern Ernährungsirrtümern aufklären. Roger Milenk beschäftigt sich seit 19 Jahren mit Ausdauersport und Ernährung und steht einer Vielzahl an Spitzenmannschaften und -sportlern, u.a. VFL Wolfsburg, Eishockeynationalmannschaft, Triathleten, Marathonläufern beratend zur Seite. Herr Milenk wird ebenfalls den letzten Seminarpart am 14. März übernehmen, dort erläutert er die Vorteile und Funktionsweise der Elektrostimualtion  oder ein Wintertraining auf dem Sofa.

Im zweiten Teil (09.02.2012) der Winter-Workshops wird der HIBIKE-Mitarbeiter Daniel Gronert die Specialized BG-Fit Radanpassung mit einem hohen Praxisanteil erläutern. Die BG-Fit 3D-Radanpassungsmethode ermöglicht es das Rad und die Schuhe perfekt auf den Fahrer einzustellen und damit eine höhere Effizienz in sportlicher und gesundheitlicher Hinsicht zu erreichen. 

Am 15. und 29. Februar wird Henning Zacharias, selbst erfolgreicher Radsportler und selbständiger Coach, die Themen Training in der Offseason - Ausgleichstraining und Streßmanagement praxisorientiert vorstellen. 

Alle Termine beginnen um 18 Uhr, die Teilnahme ist kostenlos, eine verbindliche Anmeldung im Vorfeld ist jedoch notwendig, da die Teilnehmerzahl auf 25 begrenzt ist. Anmeldungen sind bis 23. 01 unter [email protected] möglich. Hinweis: Ihr erhaltet keine automatische Rückmeldung auf eure Nachricht. Jede Teilnahme wird per e-Mail von uns bestätigt. Erst mit Versand unserer Teilnahmebestätigung haben wir euch Platz im jeweiligen Seminar registriert.


----------

